# A Great Thing About This Forum



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

When you post something that totally make sense to you, some one will always come along and slap you upside the head and explain just why it is BS!
Another benefit is sharing wisdom, even if you haven't fully embraced it yourself. Just the act of sharing it makes you believe in it more.

I hear, I forget. I see, I remember. I do and I understand!


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Been there several times.. 

Just sounded good or okay in my head..


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yes. Had several of those "does this seem right to you?" moments, only to find other posters who had been through something similar point out-"NO, that's messed up." The collective wisdom of TAM is helpful and reassuring, and pointed.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's just say that if I have to be "whopped" upside my head by any group from any advice column, or even do a little "whopping" of my own, I'd "give and take" it from my dear friends and acquaintances from the TAM community any day!

Hands down, it's simply the best of it's kind anywhere!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

